# Im building a wine cooler Incubator, need advice



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2013)

So I kind of stole the wifes wine cooler about the size of a beer fridge but it has a glass door 
I have a ton of 11" flexwatt tape, a few silent computer fans and a BAH-1000DC Thermostat, heat/humidity guages and some time....
Any advice on how to set it up for optimum performance or tips/tricks?
Pro's/cons ect
I really love the old lil giants but I need more space


----------



## parrotlady (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi,

I have just ordered my proportional thermostat, and heat tape to convert a 60 bottle wine cooler to a tortoise incubator. I would be interested in any info you have found out. I also have purchased a computer fan to circulate the air inside the cooler to prevent hot spots. Hopefully it will be completed by this weekend.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2013)

Well i got her up and running. I ended up with a 110v fan and installed it on a rheostat to tame it down and pinpoint the heat generated and low speed. I used 3 feet of flexwatt and it seems to be perfect  first hour it was 88.2 and 82% and it hasnt budged since


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 22, 2013)

Mel 
Looks great
what thermostat did you use? Just wondering which brand type to go with?
Looking at Johnson, Helix etc
Louise


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey louise
I had to test out the BAH-1000DC from Big apple herp. I needed to pick up a bunch of supplies and they gave me a smokin deal on shipping. Seems to be holding up VERY well 85.6 non stop now that i have it dialed in.


----------

